# suutin



## Gavril

How do the following sound?


_Ilmaaukko on valaan suutin.

Tulostin ei toimi koska mustesuihkusuutin on tukkeessa.

Kastelukannulla on kaareva suutin.

Suuntaa letkun suutin palolle eikä tulitaistelija-toverille!

Hana on suutin putkiston loppupäässä.
_

Kiiiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Ilma*-*aukko on valaan suutin_ sierain (?)_.
> 
> Tulostin ei toimi koska mustesuihkusuutin__ on tukkeessa.
> 
> Kastelukannulla on kaareva suutin_ nokka_.
> 
> Suuntaa letkun suutin __palolle_ palokohteeseen _eikä tulitaistelija-toverille_ palomiestoveriin!
> 
> _Hana on suutin_ venttiili _putkiston loppupäässä_.


If you're interested I could tell something about _suutin_ as an automotive term.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> If you're interested I could tell something about _suutin_ as an automotive term.



Please do tell!


----------



## Hakro

OK, I'll tell even if this may confuse you.

Originally _suutin_ means a piece with a hole for letting fluid or gas to pass through, usually also for controlling the flow of fluid or gas.

In carburettors it's called jet, _suutin_ in Finnish. You may also have a _suutin_ in your garden hose.

Then came the diesel engines with their injectors. What's injector in Finnish? Obviously it was an engineer, not a linguist, who decided: "This is the part where the fuel comes from, so it's called _suutin_." 

This was a mistake because _suutin_ is only a part of the injector, the small part with a small hole in it. In English it's called the nozzle. The injector also has a body, a needle, a spring and maybe some other parts. In my opinion this ensemble can't be called _suutin_.

If injector is _suutin_ and nozzle is _suutin_, what is the "nozzle of the injector"? _Suuttimen suutin?_ Sound very stupid to me.

In the very beginning I learned that jet = suutin and injector = sumutin (~sprayer). Unfortunately, there were no linguists in technical schools or universities, so they still use the same term _suutin_ both for jet and injector.


----------

